# American Idol



## zrulli (Feb 24, 2006)

While watching idol, the tivo should ask at the end of each song if it is thumbs up or down just like a show and at the end it should pop up a table of your rating and ask you to submit a vote. 

It is a great marketing idea for Tivo and Fox!!!


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

That's a great idea. They should do it for all sorts of shows. Good idea!


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

zrulli said:


> While watching idol, the tivo should ask at the end of each song if it is thumbs up or down just like a show and at the end it should pop up a table of your rating and ask you to submit a vote.
> 
> It is a great marketing idea for Tivo and Fox!!!


I can even imagine the option of doing that with commercials during the Superbowl or Oscars.

I think the problem is how much bandwidth it would take. Only a networked Tivo could handle it and I'm not convinced I want data at that level accumulated about me.


----------



## hugopetty (Oct 26, 2005)

Good Point!


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

I can't believe people watch that crap.  Much less actually "vote". Talk about losers...


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

dfreybur said:


> I can even imagine the option of doing that with commercials during the Superbowl or Oscars.
> 
> I think the problem is how much bandwidth it would take. Only a networked Tivo could handle it and I'm not convinced I want data at that level accumulated about me.


God forbid someone knows you like Clay 

just kidding

But I think it would be a fun idea for people that wanted to signup for it-- just not blanket it to the masses.


----------



## TheDarkerSide (Mar 2, 2006)

I second this suggestion. It would be a blast.


----------

